# Y'all gonna be this good at 71?



## Currently (Dec 23, 2011)

At 71, still tree climbing and chopping — Maine News — Bangor Daily News


Just wondering if you will all be spry like this guy at 71!


----------



## Bomber (Dec 23, 2011)

At that age I plan to be sitting on my porch in a rocking chair drinking bourbon and yelling at kids who ride their bikes on my lawn.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 23, 2011)

He promoted his son to "branch manager" lol. 

I'll remember that one.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 23, 2011)

That is pretty amazing hes even using one of the old school friction hitches. but yes at that age i do plan on either being done or pointing my finger and telling someone what to do.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> That is pretty amazing hes even using one of the old school friction hitches. but yes at that age i do plan on either being done or pointing my finger and telling someone what to do.



Heck, your boy AA is still going strong, and he's gotta be pushing 71... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 23, 2011)

Great to see that i am not the only old nut still working. i retired from USPS 7 years ago and
started a mowing and stump grinding business, thinking of phasing out the mowing and going
to only grinding, maybe just keep one good mowing contract, just turned 70 in september..

Hard to believe he is still climbing trees, most of the older guys i know quit climbing due to
damage to their knees, mostly just young climbers down here...

I think its great he can still climb and enjoys it..

Bob...


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 23, 2011)

HMMMM little PPE, one handing and he is still going at 71... I wish he was here so the Tree Police could tell him how hes doing it so wrong.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 23, 2011)

He'll have a twitch one day or a mental lapse, take a fall and she'll all be over. Reactions just aren't the same at that age, I don't care what kind of shape you are in.

My old man is 60 and a top notch climber, but even he scares the heck out of me these days.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> He'll have a twitch one day or a mental lapse, take a fall and she'll all be over. Reactions just aren't the same at that age, I don't care what kind of shape you are in.
> 
> My old man is 60 and a top notch climber, but even he scares the heck out of me these days.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.



Not to mention those horesrocks he seems to leave everywhere.. good thing his spikes are sharp, cuz that would be hell on the old nutsack gaffing out and falling on that mess..


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 23, 2011)

If I survive til 71 (not likely) there is no way in hell I will still be climbing trees, I'll be sipping captain morgan by my wood stove.... all day every day.

Kudos to that guy for being way the hell harder than me.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 23, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> If I survive til 71 (not likely) there is no way in hell I will still be climbing trees, I'll be sipping captain morgan by my wood stove.... all day every day.
> 
> Kudos to that guy for being way the hell harder than me.



Ah BS from what little I know of your background at his as long as you can you will be showing the young guys what True Grit really is...

[video=youtube;0y5GDvN9_OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y5GDvN9_OE[/video]


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Not to mention those horesrocks he seems to leave everywhere.. good thing his spikes are sharp, cuz that would be hell on the old nutsack gaffing out and falling on that mess..



The guy is definitely old school, no hardhat and no tophandle saw. Those two simple things make the job safer and much easier.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Ah BS from what little I know of your background at his as long as you can you will be showing the young guys what True Grit really is...
> 
> [video=youtube;0y5GDvN9_OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y5GDvN9_OE[/video]



Boy, you sure had that handy.. what, is that like p o r n for cops, or some ####? lol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Boy, you sure had that handy.. what, is that like p o r n for cops, or some ####? lol.



I would explain it to you but you wouldnt understand. While we were serving our country you were home smoking weed, drinking and driving our girlfriends to the movies in your moms car. Your names Jodi sadly you are everywhere. And as far as that video goes it should be in the Smithsonian its a national treasure. As I may have stated before I spent 6 years in the Military and though I was not a Green Beret, I did work with them and have great respect for the job they do. To me making jokes about that song or their service is just like farting in church... * low class* even for you, especially at a time like now.

Oh yeah and my 6 years were not like AA's delusional double secret years working as agent 99 fighting the evils of Chaos it really happened.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2011)

stihl-o-matic said:


> i would explain it to you but you wouldnt understand. While we were serving our country you were home smoking weed, drinking and driving our girlfriends to the movies in your moms car. Your names jodi sadly you are everywhere. And as far as that video goes it should be in the smithsonian its a national treasure. As i may have stated before i spent 6 years in the military and though i was not a green beret, i did work with them and have great respect for the job they do. To me making jokes about that song or their service is just like farting in church... * low class* eve for you, especially at a time like now.



ouch lol


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I would explain it to you but you wouldnt understand. While we were serving our country you were home smoking weed, drinking and driving our girlfriends to the movies in your moms car. Your names Jodi sadly you are everywhere. And as far as that video goes it should be in the Smithsonian its a national treasure. As I may have stated before I spent 6 years in the Military and though I was not a Green Beret, I did work with them and have great respect for the job they do. To me making jokes about that song or their service is just like farting in church... * low class* even for you, especially at a time like now.
> 
> Oh yeah and my 6 ears were not like AA's delusional double secret years working as agent 99 fighting the evils of Chaos it really happened.



Lol. You forgot to mention that I provided the wine coolers and strawberry snapps too... and I beat the piss outta mom's car while doing so!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2011)

OH #### its about to go down up in this joint .....:eek2: The funny thing we wear the same saddle OMG :msp_confused:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> OH #### its about to go down up in this joint .....:eek2: The funny thing we wear the same saddle OMG :msp_confused:



And you should be more concerned with AA's bony old crack rock picking fingers around your fat larynx in the other thread... I would be anyway..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> And you should be more concerned with AA's bony old crack rock picking fingers around your fat larynx in the other thread... I would be anyway..



OH #### him skelator don't bother me none .... But that Lee character seems a bit sketchy.....


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, you ####ers are funny. I just can't stop laughing at this ####.


----------



## Scottscape (Dec 24, 2011)

Doyle rules!


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 24, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> And you should be more concerned with AA's bony old crack rock picking fingers around your fat larynx in the other thread... I would be anyway..



what the hell is a larynx


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 24, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> what the hell is a larynx




Yo, whenever you have a q (question), go to Google.com. Its a search engine, type in the word, you will get a definition. Playin with fire asking q's like that on here! 

You have to excuse my cuz, he first learned how to turn on a computer a few months ago!


----------



## tree md (Dec 24, 2011)

Much respect for that guy. I learned from a lot of guys just like him. 

Personally, I hope to still be doing it at 71. I love to climb and the job in general. Some days are a ##### but it beats the hell out of setting at a desk all day pushing a pencil. I think a lot of guys on here would come to that same conclusion if they were ever faced with the possibility of having to quit.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 24, 2011)

Ton of respect for that guy, I'll work as long as I'm able. With the disease I have and the diagnosis, I know I won't live past 56, no one has made it more than ten years with my disease, we know I've had it for four years. But as long as I can get out and work I will, what's a guy supposed to do, just sit around on their azz. Somedays I don't do a thing, the next day I'm feeling great and go help the crew all day.
I think working keeps you going, the minute they ran my grandmother out of the dairy barn at 73 she went down hill fast, it's all she knew, she'd been milking grade A since she was 19 years old, when they made her quit she was milking around 160 head with a helper, it was just like she lost her will to live after they made her quit. Work is good for the mind, body and soul as far as I'm concerned. One of our countries biggest issues is 3/4 of this younger generation has no work ethic at all, they are few and far between.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 24, 2011)

That old climber great. Beats the pants off of some of you scum bags that loom in these woods. :biggrin:

I know lots of ol' fellers, and some of them kick ass. Some of them can't bend grass. And that's that.

Looks like this group is headed for the Padded Panzy Parlor for rum sipping in those days ahead. You'll blame it all on the knees. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 25, 2011)

*Merry Christmas to All ...*



mattfr12 said:


> That is pretty amazing hes even using one of the old school friction hitches. but yes at that age i do plan on either being done or pointing my finger and telling someone what to do.



Ha Matt, when you are his age Luke will be in his forties still being your rope man like his son is now. I think you'll find it harder to give up than you think. I never feel better, or younger, than when I am in the tree. You will be the same.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 25, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Ha Matt, when you are his age Luke will be in his forties still being your rope man like his son is now. I think you'll find it harder to give up than you think. I never feel better, or younger, than when I am in the tree. You will be the same.



Lol, and look at the bright side, maybe you'll be as good (bad) as that old fossil in another six years!! 

Merry Xmas back at ya Skelator!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 25, 2011)

*It's your voice box ...*



Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> what the hell is a larynx



It's the cartilage above your adams apple that resonates to form speech as you exhale. If that is crushed all you can do is make gurgling sounds as you try to breathe. With a good grip you can also gather up the carteroid arteries and shut off not only the air to the lungs, but the blood to the brain. I'm sure your cousin can explain the ramifications of this crude but effective move.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 25, 2011)

*well that's ironic, dont ya think!*

I just happened to have my toys on my desk.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 25, 2011)

ok, this is starting to get outa hand!


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 25, 2011)

*Boys and their toys ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> I just happened to have my toys on my desk.



Well this must be the morning to play with all the toys we got this year for Xmas. My wife knows I like hot cars so she got me a cool mouse with LED headlights and taillights to drive around on my desk. The other car is a manicure set. The High Standard .22 Mag derringer was given to me by my Father-in-Law because he knew how much I liked it. I confess I bought the knife for myself, a matching carry piece to go with my 9mm S&W model 5906, just in case two shots aren't enough.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 25, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Well this must be the morning to play with all the toys we got this year for Xmas. My wife knows I like hot cars so she got me a cool mouse with LED headlights and taillights to drive around on my desk. The other car is a manicure set. The High Standard .22 Mag derringer was given to me by my Father-in-Law because he knew how much I liked it. I confess I bought the knife for myself, a matching carry piece to go with my 9mm S&W model 5906, just in case two shots aren't enough.



Scary, not only do they let you buy and have chainsaws, but GUNS too. Oh my. Glad I live on the otherside of the state.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 25, 2011)

*Here's what's scary ...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Scary, not only do they let you buy and have chainsaws, but GUNS too. Oh my. Glad I live on the otherside of the state.



Not only that, but they also let me VOTE! You won't escape that, no matter where you live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 25, 2011)

I would hope, you and me both being gun owners we would vote the same way. To Keep our 2nd Amendment right.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 25, 2011)

Those were toys from when I was a kid. Yes that is a original Skeletor that I stole from some kid. He was a little A-whole who had all the toys, always showing them off, I pried it out of his hands as I held his head in the sand. He had toy guns too. But they were low quality, so I didn't bother 
Ill pass on the mouse and fake knife.
This is what you should have opened.





Posted from my I-Phone while cleaning my M-4


----------



## ijon (Dec 25, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Ton of respect for that guy, I'll work as long as I'm able. With the disease I have and the diagnosis, I know I won't live past 56, no one has made it more than ten years with my disease, we know I've had it for four years. But as long as I can get out and work I will, what's a guy supposed to do, just sit around on their azz. Somedays I don't do a thing, the next day I'm feeling great and go help the crew all day.
> I think working keeps you going, the minute they ran my grandmother out of the dairy barn at 73 she went down hill fast, it's all she knew, she'd been milking grade A since she was 19 years old, when they made her quit she was milking around 160 head with a helper, it was just like she lost her will to live after they made her quit. Work is good for the mind, body and soul as far as I'm concerned. One of our countries biggest issues is 3/4 of this younger generation has no work ethic at all, they are few and far between.


 Amen to that brother.


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya need to bring that thing down here nd shot it. Dont know when we making it up there, her parents still hear, they where supposed to be gone, shell be poed if i Leave.


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 25, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yo, whenever you have a q (question), go to Google.com. Its a search engine, type in the word, you will get a definition. Playin with fire asking q's like that on here!
> 
> You have to excuse my cuz, he first learned how to turn on a computer a few months ago!


!!

Oh bloh me!


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be 62 in 4 months and feel like I could keep climbing with high productivity for a few more years. I don't get exhausted doing
regular canopy type trees. Palms are far more exhausting, but here is a video of me trimming a palm in September. One contract climber I use on occaision, age 40, told me that was world class speed. LOL. I know I am faster now than I was a few years ago.

Coconut trimming - YouTube


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks fast enough to me! You use a wirecore? That looks mighty close to your lanyard but I guess you get used to it.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 25, 2011)

I use a wire core. Lanyard is 2 years old and hasn't been nicked yet. Hotel just told me on Friday that in 2013 they will be cutting down most of the old palms and replacing them with new ones. All the new ones we don't spike. Looks like about 100+ are going to go, which translates into mucho $$$, but they got lots of money. They have budgeted $546 million for major renovations to the hotel, including building an 8th tower. Largest hotel in Hawaii with 3000 rooms and 22 acres.


----------



## tree md (Dec 25, 2011)

KOA Man, What kind of blade is that on your machete? It looks bad ass!

My dad was stationed in Hawaii when he was in the Air Force. He told me about seeing Hawaiians and Japanese guys hunting wild pigs with machetes while he was there.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 25, 2011)

The knife is a Martindale cane knife made in England and sells for less than $18 here. I welded a hook on the top of the blade to snag the seed pods that are out of my reach. I painted part of the blade white to make it easier to see when it is on the ground. Martindale makes a huge variety of different styles, the one I use is model 1006.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 25, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> I'll be 62 in 4 months and feel like I could keep climbing with high productivity for a few more years. I don't get exhausted doing
> regular canopy type trees. Palms are far more exhausting, but here is a video of me trimming a palm in September. One contract climber I use on occaision, age 40, told me that was world class speed. LOL. I know I am faster now than I was a few years ago.



Got ya by 10 months! I really haven't slowed down all that much..can still pull a 10-12 hour day, and get to the end of most any limb. Never stop improving, so that means I'm better than ever, if not faster. And the Wraptor saves my azz on those long multiple climb conifer days! or any tree for that matter. 

Not sure I'll go forward with my goal to ski off a 30 foot cliff into deep powder when I'm 70 or not....but we'll see.

Here's the start of a 46"dbh cedar that we had to crane out, brush and all, as it had a deck around it, with a flimsy plastic roof over much of it. Rather difficult, had to sling up to 12 limbs at a time to speed things up. The logs, even at 16-20 feet, were too heavy and wide to crane out, brush on. As it was, the bottom 18 feet weighed 7500 lb, a bit above what the 23 tonner was good for at the 30 foot radius. But we got it.






And this, the largest tree to be removed in the area in 13 years, most certainly, a 10.5 foot at ground level, 158 foot tall giant sequoia..98 years young





This butt section weighed 6500 lb! Sequoia in spring is loaded with water, weighs as much as oak, or close


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 25, 2011)

59, and still climbing for my company, and others. Getting ready to take down a 70' dead Red Oak in my back yard, solo. I can't afford my own guys. That's how tight money now is, thanks to the drought that was down here. Half a million trees died from it, but you know how HO's are: "If that tree is dead, it's not bothering me!" I suppose when those dead trees start falling, in a few more months, I'll have all the work I can handle---knock on (dead) wood!


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 26, 2011)

rbtree:
Got ya by 10 months! I really haven't slowed down all that much..can still pull a 10-12 hour day, and get to the end of most any limb.

Yeah Roger, I think us old guys got it all over these young kids. I don't like working on big trees any more. I hate pulling long lenghts of rope and carrying big saws. Too old for that.....LOL.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 26, 2011)

rbtree said:


> Got ya by 10 months! I really haven't slowed down all that much..can still pull a 10-12 hour day, and get to the end of most any limb. Never stop improving, so that means I'm better than ever, if not faster. And the Wraptor saves my azz on those long multiple climb conifer days! or any tree for that matter.
> 
> Not sure I'll go forward with my goal to ski off a 30 foot cliff into deep powder when I'm 70 or not....but we'll see.
> 
> ...


Now that is a big stump!
I will be lucky if I get in 2 more years. Body is damaged beyond repair, I am sure I'll be in a walker or wheel chair before I am 60. I could be getting shot at, so I'll quit complaining!
What kind of top handle is that?


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 26, 2011)

Friend of mine over this way is 72 and still climbing as well......whenever he wants to.......I recently started picking his brain as he has a degree from UMass Amherst in Arboriculture. He is no stranger to both saving em, and taking them down. I'm jealous cause last time I saw him he said "Well, I'm headed to my house in Florida after this bigass beech removal is finished......see you guys in March."

Now THAT's how I want to be when I'm 72......


----------



## rbtree (Dec 31, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Now that is a big stump!
> 
> What kind of top handle is that?




That's a red and black 338 , or 2139T Jonsered. Sweet saw. faster and lighter than a 200T, after a muffler mod.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 31, 2011)

*The mind drives the body ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> ... I will be lucky if I get in 2 more years. Body is damaged beyond repair, I am sure I'll be in a walker or wheel chair before I am 60. I could be getting shot at, so I'll quit complaining!...



My motorcycle wreck two years ago left me with 8 broken ribs, a broken and separated collarbone, fractured shoulder blade, and cracked sternum. The worst part was the lacerated spleen and the internal bleeding. The LifeFlight in the helicopter cost $10.480 but was worth it 'cause I would have bleed out if I had laid there unconscious for an hour more. Six months later I broke my back falling off a log onto a small stump.

Now I climb more than I did before the accident because my business has really taken off since the wreck. I drive my body to it's limits and beyond everyday I work now, yet I never feel any better than when I am in the tree. It's only after I get home that the pain of my injuries really sets in.

Perhaps that's why I can get cranky at times when taking flack from the peanut gallery here.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2011)

Just because your reckless ways have been catching up to you, don't think we're gonna be taking it easy on you old man. We are gonna see this thing with you right through to the bitter end. Just saying. 

And happy new year!!


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 31, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> And happy new year!!




MDS wtf... showing some signs of weakness there... pull yourself together, my god man next thing you know your gonna be holding puppies and kissing babies.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 31, 2011)

*Hold this puppy and kiss this baby ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> MDS wtf... showing some signs of weakness there... pull yourself together, my god man next thing you know your gonna be holding puppies and kissing babies.








And a Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 31, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> And a Happy New Year to you too!



stand in front of that thing a little longer, maybe the wife will come by and pull the trigger. Not sure what gun it is but that site is as big a piece of crap as those knives you posted.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 31, 2011)

*Remington 1100 with a red dot sight ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> ... Not sure what gun it is but that site is as big a piece of crap as those knives you posted.



Just an 1100 with a slug barrel on it, the red dot is for fast target acquisition not extreme accuracy, although it does pattern nicely out to 100 meters if you figure in 6 inches of drop at that range. For 50 meter shots it's dead bang on, a ragged one inch hole goes right where the dot appears on the target.

Sadly I don't think I can shoulder it any more since my accident. I had to give up my .300 WinMag because I couldn't handle the recoil any more with my right shoulder and I've never been that good shooting left handed.


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 31, 2011)

dude yur a freaking idiot, that is a threat isnt it S-O-M? Your like a south american dictator with all those self awarded medals.

You should back up a few feet, that way you can get a running start to go F yourself

Your nothing but a jerkface


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 31, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> dude yur a freaking idiot, that is a threat isnt it S-O-M? Your like a south american dictator with all those self awarded medals.
> 
> You should back up a few feet, that way you can get a running start to go F yourself
> 
> Your nothing but a jerkface



No threat implied, just joking around sgreenbeans.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> No threat implied, just joking around sgreenbeans.



I hope I am dead, or have something better to do by the time I'm your age. Really guy, hanging around an internet forum all day trying to piss people off and drag it down, because everybody hates you (you're own fault, and no going back now), I mean that's pretty pathetic. I get it, this is like a vendetta for you now, because you were found out to be a lying fake/didn't fit in etc., etc., but it's just pathetic now really. I seriously wish you would just do yourself a favor and leave man, there's no entertainment left, and you have nothing to offer us. Just go.. honestly, maybe you should make that your resolution!


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 31, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> dude yur a freaking idiot, that is a threat isnt it S-O-M? Your like a south american dictator with all those self awarded medals.
> 
> You should back up a few feet, that way you can get a running start to go F yourself
> 
> Your nothing but a jerkface



Well I would feel threatened but after seeing his choice of weapons it is plainly obvious that he has no idea how to use any of them so threat is diminished. Besides even if he wanted to do something in 10 15 minutes he will wet his diaper again and his home heathcare aide will come change him (guessing that is the one in the picture he thinks is his wife... you know the one that resembles Frodo). With all the excitement he will forget all about it. 



.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 31, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well I would feel threatened but after seeing his choice of weapons it is plainly obvious that he has no idea how to use any of them so threat is diminished...



Witt is my weapon of choice and it has served me well all these years. Although I am licensed to carry I don't go anywhere that I need that kind of protection, and haven't in decades. 

I'm just an old has been ~ but that's better than a never was ...


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 31, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Witt is my weapon of choice and it has served me well all these years. Although I am licensed to carry I don't go anywhere that I need that kind of protection, and haven't in decades.
> 
> I'm just an old has been ~ but that's better than a never was ...



Thats what I dont get maybe you should go to an AARP forum and unsheathe your Rapier Wit... Because you are truly out matched in here and the only one that does not get it is you.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 31, 2011)

*I brought my knives to a gun fight?*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats what I dont get maybe you should go to an AARP forum and unsheathe your Rapier Wit... Because you are truly out matched in here and the only one that does not get it is you.



Hey cousin Lee and myself were just talking about sword fighting! I was more into Kendo than foils, but we both agreed that a good swordsman could hold off a bar full of drunk bikers with a pool cue.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Witt is my weapon of choice and it has served me well all these years. Although I am licensed to carry I don't go anywhere that I need that kind of protection, and haven't in decades.
> 
> I'm just an old has been ~ but that's better than a never was ...



We are all still trying to read between the lines (lies), and figure out just what you "have been", actually doing, for all your years... until you decided to start playing treeman, that is...

I don't think anybody really wants to hear it though, considering your bowels have themselves confused with where your mouth (and teeth) are supposed to be. Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 31, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> We are all still trying to read between the lines (lies), and figure out just what you "have been", actually doing, for all your years... until you decided to start playing treeman, that is...
> 
> I don't think anybody really wants to hear it though, considering your bowels have themselves confused with where your mouth (and teeth) are supposed to be. Lol.



I can tell you what he was... Nothing and everything. Jack of all trades who barely got by, going from one failed attempt to another. Then he had his motorcycle accident and got a huge settlement which has given him some play money. If you really read in to him he is not hard to figure out. Of course it would be easier if you knew someone that lived in a certain suburb of Pittsburgh that might know all about him.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 1, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> No threat implied, just joking around sgreenbeans.



U really are retarded


----------

